# Spinning Reel for Tarpon



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

I am curious of what the boards opinion would be of the Van Staal VM 150. This is a fairly new reel design from Van Staal and was curious of what the experrienced tarpon fishers here thought of it for fishing for tarpon.

Thanks


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I have a Van Staal and it is the best reel I have EVER owned. OR EVER SEEN. But you'll need to go a little bigger and you might want to look at the bale versions. I have a VSB250. And it is AWESOME. I have also almost been spooled too, so if you're going for Texas tarpon, go for a bigger reel.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2010)

go with the VS 275 for line capacity and drag strength. 80# braid with 15-20' 120#mono topshot and yg knot. when you feel the fish coming up to jump, point the rod tip towards him and lunge, as in fencing. keeps from throwing the hook, sometimes.


----------

